# iCampsites USB Version Updates



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Developer has finally got to the point of releasing test builds to me, they have uploaded one to the site and so you will get prompted to update when you close down the app

You can do so, there aren't many changes thus far but the work being performed is as follows:-

1. Changing update process flow to lessen possibly issues with corruption caused by pulling out the key before update has finalised

2. Update log now shows how many updates were downloaded and how many campsites were removed (Campsite / Aire closed etc)

3. Search by Type map has a divider added to show the two differing searches available on that page

4. Screen layout changed to make it more suited to very high / very low screen sizes / resolutions

5. Adding ability to sync with MHF Campsite Database Online Campsite Brochure

6. Display more information about an update download prior to starting i.e. how many are available

7. Fix issue with Mac users being unable to load due to Adobe Security issue

8. Fix bug with wrong photo showing for some entries

9. Add Morocco to Flash Map interface

10. Add Online Entry button link to each entry

Alongside all of this we are also getting closer to a DVD version of the software which means it would need to be installed but would allow a fallback to a base installation as DVD is none writeable 

Hopefully over the next week or so we should get all the functionality "out of the door" and then get to work on the DVD Release 

For those who don't know, iCampsites USB is a portable campsite reviews application which works offline with no internet access and allows access to our entire campsite database of reviews and information.

http://www.outdoorbits.com/icampsites-usb-edition-cross-platform-campsite-database-p-1726.html


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

*Very poor service*

I got my usb version yesterday and it will not work on Macbook. I emailed via the software that does work on a PC and have not even received a reply.

I will be requesting a refund if do not receive some help soon. Wanted to use it this coming week so a little miffed.......


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

sorry Qnapper but if you only received it yesterday and sent the email that means we only had overnight to reply before you posted here at 12:48. I don't consider that "very poor service" !

PM me your issue and we can look into it


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Nuke, you certainly get them. :roll: 

tony


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Very poor service*



Qnapper said:


> and it will not work on Macbook.


Certainly does on mine .... :lol:


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

How can you make a comment like that Gemmy WHEN YOU do not know the facts..................

WARNING.!!... The above post may contain an opinion - as you would say....

_In my opinion mind your own business....... keep out of mine._ You have spoilt this thread for nukeadmin now as I have replied via PM as requested as it is a PM matter. I would have left positive reply here when problem sorted, now you shooting down a new member (me).


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

subfiver, perfect at least I know now it works so perhaps when I get my reply via PM it will be simple enough.

Thanks for letting me know


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

For goodness sake no reply after 12 hours and you get on your high horse threatening to demand money back, when patience was handed out................................

tony


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

GEMMY said:


> For goodness sake no reply after 12 hours and you get on your high horse threatening to demand money back, when patience was handed out................................
> 
> tony


Tony, if you want to carry on this via PM thats fine, however you really should read things fully before making your comments as My post CLEARLY states: requesting a refund - this is a request not a DEMAND.... also when it arrived I hoped to use it this coming weekend, which fingers crossed I may be able to do.

Now can we leave it at that and stop messing this topic around any more

John


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Read the op No 7

tony


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

:lol:

Multi Platform

The application itself will run on Windows (XP SP3 / 2000 / Vista / 7), Mac (Version - 10.6+) and Linux from any available USB port on your computer.

Taken from: http://www.outdoorbits.com/icampsites-usb-edition-cross-platform-campsite-database-p-1726.html

Now please leave it at that and let the sales team sort it.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Did you get it sorted Qnapper?

A bit of feedback might be very much appreciated by others facing similar problems.

Dave


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

*Sort off*

Well they did reply and offered to take it back if I posted it. Problem is to send it recorded would cost 11ish euros so have kept it for now as they are not going to refund my postage........ 
I took it to the Apple store here in Spain and tried ( was allowed to by staff ) it in 5 different Mac books and no joy. I did ask them to send me a fresh image that I could flash back to the USB stick, but got no reply at all so I take it they are not bothered about it..........

The USB stick is great in the PC, but could not recommend it to another person in the MH world. I have bought loads from them in the past 5/6 weeks and could not complain at all bth with postage and speed, however with this item I would stay well clear until they fix the Mac Book problem.

Right now using iPhone version whilst sitting here in camp site.

Don


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

My older USB is not working properly, but I got no reply from my e mailed request for advice.


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

*I HAVE THROWN IT IN THE BIN*

Yesterday it failed in my PC laptop so now I have binned - waste of time any money.

So to the vender, but NO SUPPORT - NO EMAIL REPLY - WASTE OF TIME....

Using iPad version which works well. Real pity

Don


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

I have downloaded from the website and uploaded to google drive on my Nexus7. Now I can view offline    
.....sorted!!!

curlyboy


----------



## mrpunch21 (Nov 4, 2012)

I have downloaded Icampsites onto my I pad, it worked fine then after a while it cut off every time I switched it on.

I then downloaded it again and this time I had to pay for it, after a week it switches off as soon as it comes on the screen. What can I do please, or what am I doing wrong

Thanks


----------

